# Beautiful pedigree Turkish Van needs a loving home



## Mashinery (Nov 4, 2012)

Leela is a beautiful turkish van kedisi. (Email me for photo) Leela's last owner wasn't able to look after her any more.

Leela used to be a show cat and has bred champions (we can provide details if you wish but do not have her formal papers - only her show name on her vet certificate) but now needs a really loving home as a pet cat. 



Leela is affectionate and loves strokes. She will roll around on the floor and headbutt (AWWW) your hand when you stroke her. She is very playful and quite boisterous. Get her a cat dancer and she will chase it for ages. She loves being stroked. From what we've seen of her, Leela would be happiest in a home away from very young children who we think would make her nervous. 



Leela is an indoor cat and would need to be the only cat in the household. 

She is a princess cat and would appreciate a lot of human contact.

As a turkish van she will need a lot of grooming so you'll need to be prepared to spend this time with her. Luckily as she loves human contact and attention so much this shouldn't be too much of a chore.



Leela has a cat tower that she really likes (pictured). It would be nice if her new owner was able to take the cat stand as it will help her feel at home.



If you think you would like to give Leela a loving home, please contact us. Leela is currently staying with us in Ealing - but we are, upsettingly, unable to keep her forever due to already having 3 kittens.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is beautiful. You could try the Turkish Van Cat Club UK as they have a rehoming side [email protected];

I would assume they would carry a homecheck on any potential adopter - just an option for you to consider.


----------

